# Making a pen - Photo shoot (Very picture intensive)



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

For the past 3 days I have been working on an extensive photo shoot of making a pen from start to finish. It is by no means meant to be a complete tutorial as there are DVDs and books that certainly do a better job of that. I have also ignored making comments of appropriate safety that should be used in making a pen. This photo shoot is for entertainment purposes only and the methods used are of my own choosing and by no means the only ones available. 

The first thing that must be done is to choose a pen kit and blank. I chose the Ultra Cigar Kit with a Brazilian Cherry blank. It is good to gather all your parts, materials and instructions into your workspace and be sure you have everything needed before starting. More work goes into pen making on the bench than it does on the lathe as this photo shoot will show. I like to take my time and have fun and not be rushed or distracted.




























I like to take the pen mandrel and mount the brass tubes and spin them on the lathe using coarse sandpaper to rough them up. This gives a better surface for gluing in the following steps.



















The next step is to cut the blanks into the correct size pieces. I use a bandsaw for this, but a hand saw, miter saw or any other means can be used for this purpose. I measure the brass tube from the fence to the blade and add about 1/8 inch or so. No rocket science needed here, just get close and leave some extra wood for squaring up the blank in the following steps. Make a line and arrows or whatever so you can grain match the pieces when mounting on the lathe.




























The next steps are to drill your holes in the blanks using the correct size bit for the kit chosen. I use my drill press and a self centering jig to hold the blank as seen in these shots.



















I then prepare my work area for the glue up process. I use 15 minute epoxy because that is what I like. There are many types of glue and methods available. I plug the hole in one end of the tube with dental wax to keep the glue from being a problem later on. You can use various materials for this purpose including raw potato slices if you desire.










After mixing the glue, I use a small stick (chinese chop sticks work well) to smear the glue in the holes of the blanks. I then roll the brass tube in the remaining glue and insert it wax end first into the blanks, twisting as it goes in to get a good bond.



















Be sure that your tube is not sticking out of the blank at either end and then allow the glue to dry for the prescribed time.











Continued


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

After the glue has dried for one hour, the blanks are ready for the next steps. You can see that there is nothing pretty about these blanks yet.



















I like to take a drill bit that is about the same size as the brass tube's inside diameter and ream out the wax and clean the barrel. There should be no debris left in the barrel to obstruct assembly.










Next I get the pen mill ready to square up the blank. Again, there are various means of this process as mentioned in other steps of this post. This is the one I like to use.



















I mount the blanks in my vice, which has leather strips to hold them in place, while I square the blanks using the pen mill. Be sure to go slowly here and not drill out too much. Just when you see the shiny brass from the tube, it is time to stop. Do all 4 ends before proceeding.



















I like to take this tool to ream and slightly flare out the ends of the tubes which makes assembly easier. Be careful and not flare too much, just a hair will do. I do not know what this thing is called, but any gun shop will have it. This step is not critical, just a step I personally like.



















We are then ready to mount the blanks to the mandrel and the mandrel to the lathe. Be sure to line up the grain direction I mentioned earlier so you will have things going the right way when finished. It is important that this step not be overlooked.




























I like to mount the mandrel below the centers getting the tool rest as close as possible. My tools of choice are a 1/2" shallow spindle gouge and sometimes a 1/2" skew chisel. Get them good and sharp for best results. We are now ready to actually turn, but don't blink or you will miss the actual turning process.




























I told you there was not much turning to it.

Continued


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Now that the less than 5 minute turning process is over, we move on to sanding and finishing.

I like to sand starting at 220 and move thru 600 and then move to micro mesh 2400 thru 12,000. You can see the results achieved in the following photos. I also like to wipe the blanks down with a paper towel between the finer grits to prevent contamination. Stopping the lathe and hand sanding with the grain between the grits is also recommended for best results.




























After the sanding process is complete, we are then ready for the finish. Now there are as many finish arguments as there are pen turners and I am not going there. I chose a finish called Enduro for this pen because it is what I wanted to use this time around. I have and use many different finishes and Enduro is among my top 3 choices. First we apply the sanding sealer as prescribed and let it dry over night.



















After drying over night, I take it back thru the micro mesh sanding from 3200 thru 12,000 using a light touch taking care not to sand away the sealer any more than necessary. It is then time to apply the Top Coat in the same prescribed manner and allow it to dry overnight. After drying time is complete, I take it back thru the 3200 to 12,000 micro mesh one last time to get a smooth semi shiny finish before assembly.





































Okay, we are finished at the lathe and need to move back to the workbech for assembly and the final steps. We gather all the pen parts, blanks and pen press into our workspace. Again, there are many ways to assemble and press a pen together, this is just the method I use.










It is good to have your instructions in front of you and FOLLOW them CLOSELY during assembly or you may find yourself trying to back track, which is not a process for sissies.



















After the pen is assembled, I like to apply a wax called TSW or Renaissance wax to give it a nice glow and feel.










Continued


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

And now a little drum roll for the finished project. This one is for me as I gave my last one away to a client at the office who picked it up to sign a document and would not give it back. 



















There you have it. If you have any comments or questions, I will be most happy to address them upon request. I hope you enjoy this as much as I enjoyed making it.

The End!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Great photos Bob.*

Excellent photo shoot Bob. Keep up the good work.
It really MUST be cold there in Ga.
Your hands in the first picture, have turned blue. Burrrrr!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent job their Bob, very thorough step by step. Took a lot of time no doubt and a beauty of a pen! Kudo's buddy!

Corey


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Great job Bob. I will look foreword to coming over some time just to see some of the steps in person. Mighty fine looking pen. and yes we did see the sawdust in you shop although I am still some what skeptical.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the nice comments guys.

I can't wait for Harry to roll out of bed. I figure this big of a photo shoot will cure his shingles


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking pen shoot and a beautiful pen Bob. I thought I was going to have to e-mail you to show you where the O N button was. Great job buddy.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

BernieW said:


> Great looking pen shoot and a beautiful pen Bob. I thought I was going to have to e-mail you to show you where the O N button was. Great job buddy.


Thanks Bernie, coming from you that is a real compliment  Funny that you should mention that on/off switch, I was one of the lucky ones that had to replace it  While I was at it I did a few other mods as well


----------



## scotirish10 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Nice work, Bob and nice series of progressive photos.*


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice Bob! I will be showing my son this tomorrow morning! It is simple for him to follow your pictures.

About the only thing I can say that I do a little differently is using a drill press and pen vice to drill the centered hole and I use a vice sometimes instead of the Pen Press.. Though your method sure looks good if on does not have a drill press!


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

Bob, I'm not sure that it's helped my shingles, but the standard of your photo shoot may well have put me off making them forever! photo shoots just don't come any better than that, nor do pens. Congratulations Bob for a wonderful thread.

An indication of just how good, is the fact that my 
good friend Corey who I thought we'd lost forever, came out of his current carving forum to offer his congratulations.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks! I am truly humbled by all your nice comments


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

good morning Bob,

that is a super job an the pen. it really looks sharp. the pictures showing the steps you did are great to people like me who have never tried pen making. i dont even have a lathe. my luck would be if i could make a pen that beautiful, after about 2 words it would start skipping, lol

great job Bob

ps how long did it take?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

levon said:


> good morning Bob,
> 
> that is a super job an the pen. it really looks sharp. the pictures showing the steps you did are great to people like me who have never tried pen making. i dont even have a lathe. my luck would be if i could make a pen that beautiful, after about 2 words it would start skipping, lol
> 
> ...


Thanks Levon.... I did the shoot over a 3 day period and actual time in making a pen is less than an hour not allowing for drying times on glue and finishes.


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

I no longer feel guilty for pressing members for photo shoots over the last couple of years, I know some members became bored with my incessant pleas for photo shoots but when you look at this and several other recent ones, I feel totally vindicated.


----------



## wuzfuzde (Feb 21, 2009)

It's people like you who give turners a bad name ... where is the shavings and clutter in some shots you can even see the floor-as opposed to saw dust...well if my bride sees your work and shop ---life will be difficult here in lower slower delaware.- i had her fairly convvienced clutter and shavings were important... thanks ..oh very well done presentation and pen ...Be well -
ME


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very Nice Job Bob

Now I see why your shop is so clean, it's just the way you do things.. 

=====


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Very Nice Job Bob
> 
> Now I see why your shop is so clean, it's just the way you do things..
> 
> =====



Why, thank you BJ! Yes, it is just the way I work. I am so organized that I drive myself crazy at times. The funny part is that my wife is just the opposite and loves to work in a mess


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Electron said:


> I no longer feel guilty for pressing members for photo shoots over the last couple of years, I know some members became bored with my incessant pleas for photo shoots but when you look at this and several other recent ones, I feel totally vindicated.



It's all your fault Harry!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Made for each other.*



Bob said:


> Why, thank you BJ! Yes, it is just the way I work. I am so organized that I drive myself crazy at times. The funny part is that my wife is just the opposite and loves to work in a mess


A match made in heaven.:sold:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Ah, but Dave, if you were a fly on the wall you might say different


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob you done it now. Now that Harry is satisfied with your photo shoot I'll have to buy you a nice cold one. Really nice pen you did a outstanding job. Keep it up.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Great instructional photo shoot Bob. An interesting pen kit as well. Now give that cherry a chance to bask in the sun and darken a bit and it will be an instant heirloom. I would keep a close watch on it. Too many pen thieves in the world.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice work Bob, I see equipment I didn't know they exist. Your photos are excellent and easy to follow


----------

